# 5 Free Betta Drawings



## PookeyBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Please Include 1 picture and the details below:
Fishes Name:
Tail Type:
Colors:
Highlight Colors:
Shaded: Yes or No
Background: Yes or No


Only 5 People Please...
After the first five I may open up for more!








​


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Would you please draw my boy Hydra? He past away sadly but I would still love a picture of him  Sorry about the picture and how it looks I don't know how the picture turned out to be.


----------



## PookeyBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Sure! I am sorry about Hydra. I will do my best!:lol::-D:lol::lol:


----------



## PookeyBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I Hope you like it!


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg
Fishes Name: Confetti
Tail Type: Delta
Colors: Blue, red, purple
Highlight Colors: Idk? :/
Shaded: Yes 
Background: No

or

https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...291_839999156013551_3482821315727865157_n.jpg
Fishes Name:Finn
Tail Type: Veil
Colors: Red, gold, brown (i think ._.)
Highlight Colors: Gold?
Shaded: Yes
Background: No


----------



## PookeyBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Alright I will get right on it!


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

Could you draw my boy Drago? He's passed under the Rainbow Bridge but I'd love to have a drawing to remember him by.


----------



## PookeyBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Il get on it after the first 2!


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

can you draw butterfly?(i am asking every one that because its my best photo)
Fishes Name:butterfly
Tail Type:half moon
Colors:black white red
Highlight Colors:red
Shaded: Yes 
Background: Yes , can you do light blue? thanks!
first is natrual second is edited
do the first drawing please!


----------



## PookeyBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I 'll get right on it!  expect them to be up tomorrow


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

PookeyBear said:


> I Hope you like it!


OMG I LOOOOOVE IT <3 THX SO MUCH  Me and him will treasure this picture <3 thanks again


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Fishes Name:Alexirodi Pearl
Tail Typeelta
Colors: Black, blue, white
Highlight Colors:White
Shaded: I don't mind
Background: I don't mind


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry!!! I DO NOT read instructions! Here's my baby's info, sorry about it being delayed!

Fish name: Drago
Tail type: Veil 
Colors: Dark blue
Highlight Colors: Red
Shaded: Your pick
Background: Can I have a rainbow bridge, if possible? If not, whatever you decide is fine!

Thank you so much!!!


----------

